# hyperco and agx's



## md200sxser (May 10, 2004)

ok i have a b14 i already have a hypercos and agx's ready to put in i wanted a set of motivational engineering rear upper mounts but nobody has responded to my wanted add and im getting impatient. can i install the springs and shocks in my car without any problems? also is there any websites i can go and buy koni bump stops


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

the drop the hypercos give the rear is acceptable, its recommended to get mounting plates for any drop however i think the hypercos will be fine. (0.5" drop correct?)


----------



## md200sxser (May 10, 2004)

it should be .75 in the rear from what i have read


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

let's see if we can get another GB started


----------



## md200sxser (May 10, 2004)

we should be able to but we have to have 15 people i emailed them and thats what they told me so. and where can i buy koni bump stops if anyone knows


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

PM http://www.nissanforums.com/member.php?u=1394


----------

